# Help! My 3 Month old baby screams when anyone else holds her!



## Tiger22

She was fine before and now all of a sudden she screams when her grandmas or anyone else holds her and then when I hold her she completely stops and settles down....last week I left her with grandma for only an hour and she screamed (not just cried) the whole time and I felt horrible for leaving her...she is okay with daddy but sometimes gets fussy and wants mommy again. Has anyone ever had this? Is it just a phase and she will grow out of it? I have my best friends wedding coming up and doctors appointments and I don't want to leave her screaming the whole time...:(


----------



## mhazzab

My daughter did this from about 12-20 weeks! It did pass...but at the time it wasn't much fun, anyone other than me and daddy just had to look at her and she started crying!


----------



## MiniKiwi

It's a phase and they grow out of it pretty quickly, in my experience at least. My LO started it around 3.5 months and it was over within a few weeks. It's called stranger/separation anxiety.

I think it's important (where possible) not to force her to go to others while she's going through this phase and just reassure her by being there with her. It doesn't last long


----------



## Sparrow85

Yip, my LO did this too and it started at 12 weeks. He was fine with me, my OH, my mum and my dad. If anyone else held him or got too close to him, he had a breakdown. It caused a lot of friction with MIL as he broke his heart anytime she would even speak to him. He had been totally fine before that.

He's 7.5 months now and it has got a little better, but he still has a little cry now if he's unsure of someone, including my MIL and he sees her every week without fail.

All you can do is wait for it to pass. It might be a fleeting phase and it might not be. Just try and socialise her as much as possible and hope for the best.


----------



## lomelly

Yep, lasted from about 3 months to 5 months. He screamed for anyone else but mommy most times. It will pass :)


----------



## xLaura

My LO went through this aswell however his lasted about 2/3 weeks and now he's not so bad. He sometimes screams but it all depends on what mood he's in now.


----------



## Amalee

It might be helpful to try giving your baby something that smells like you - perhaps taking a pillowcase from your bedroom and wrapping it around her. It'll be comforting for her to be able to smell someone familiar! :)


----------



## Tiger22

Does it have something to do with breastfeeding? It's weird she didn't do this before we noticed it starting around 13 weeks...I've been trying to get her out of the house more and around people...I just really hope this goes away soon bc I have to leave her with a sitter for my best friends wedding and couldn't bare to know she was crying/screaming the whole time! Have any of you tried leaving a shirt that smelled like you and did that work?


----------



## ChimChims

This is stranger anxiety, and it is supposed to kick in around this time. :) Our pede said this is a sign that baby is developing normally. For some babies it is being a little cautious-looking around strangers, for others it shows up in full blown mommy-only. Look it up, ask your doctor about it, do research etc. You'll feel better, and it will pass with time. :) I agree that something that smells like you might help when you have to leave her alone with someone else. Maybe having them around more often will help her get to know them better, too.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jade done this! It is much better but she wont stay with people for long! I never forced her despite what people say just cuddle her and she will grow out of it x


----------



## staralfur

Don't think it has much to do with breastfeeding as it's just a part of normal development, but it might amplify it a bit if your LO is really reliant on boob for comfort. 

My LO's stranger anxiety lasted about a month, kicked in around 3.5 months. It will pass!


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, by this time they figure out who they belong to & protest until they feel more comfortable in the world. It is just a phase they grow out of & I didn't force N to go to anyone, he did so on his own when he was ready. I know it's a bit tiring for mama & disappointing for others, but it will pass. Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## pink_bow

My Lo has just started being like this. Every time my OH goes near her or tries to hold her, she just screams. Needless to say my OH is rather upset. FX they grow out of it soon!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

what worked for us is to let people in the room but not talk to her for a few mins then after a while slightly talk to her. She still does not let people hold her though. My sister got five mins the other day but she has stopped crying when people look at her so thats a start x


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Yes, very normal! My lo did this at three months and it eventually passed. He's 10 months now and even goes to people he doesn't know! Hope he becomes a bit more cautious as he gets older.


----------

